# looking at the A6 as my next car



## purduevr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

Hello all, I am currently am a VW passat owner and I'm thinking of making the switch to audi, a 00 - 02 model. Is the 2.7 biturbo quick and easily upgradable? I'm looking for speed and luxury. What's high miles for a audi? anything I should look for when I search for these cars? Anything to be weary of? Thanks in advance


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: looking at the A6 as my next car (purduevr6)*

Get a VW certified model if ya can. We got an A6 Biturbo 2000 from the local VW dealer. It was MINT, primo, like 22,000 on it, daughter has had it for over a year. ZERO problems. It had to have been a lease, the car was spotless. It replaced her Golf 1.8T which was a 2000 She got over 60K on that Golf, also a great car, she wanted bigger. We was looking for Passat 6 with stick, hard to come by,most Passats are automatic lately, local dealer says, I have a A6 with 6 speed stick!!! Once you drive an A6 Bi turbo stick, the Jetta and golf feel like go karts, I have a 98 Jetta GLX with 178,000, great car, A6 turbo even greater, all kinds of neat tricks in that thing. Been flawless so far, there is one recall that was done BEFORE we got it, a wire harnass change to prevent wire chafing under the dash, it was done before we got the car. Get a VW certified, ya can't go wrong, they did all the updates, car was primo. Or an Audi certified, car is almost like new. Even my friend got a VW Jetta certifed, 24K warranty, came in handy, needed the mass air flow sensor changed, it was covered, car was also MINT primo a few years ago...Ain't had anyone I know with an Audi say anything bad about how the Audi does it's job. A4, A6 great stuff. Even soemone with S4, they love it. It's a slight level above the VW versions.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: looking at the A6 as my next car (purduevr6)*

cars with the 2.7BiTurbo engine:
2000-2002 S4
2000-2004 A6 2.7T
2001-2005 allroad
the only forum with any action that discusses a a car with that engine, here in fourtitude/vortex/car lounge-land is the B5 S4 forum (the A6 and allroad forums here are pretty dead)-- same engine
I never owned one, but the common thread I understand is that one should avoid a modded one b/c the (K03) turbos crap out... but apparently late in the 2001 MY, a redesigned turbo was used and is more reliable.....although many with un-modded 2.7t engines report that they're just fine
also visit audiworld.com, where forums audis other than A4s are pretty active...
also, audi's base warranty went up to 4/50 in MY 2001 (before that it was 3/50), so later is better in that regard
if you buy any used audi, make sure it's certified (Audi Assured).....it's worth it


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: looking at the A6 as my next car (purduevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purduevr6* »_ Is the 2.7 biturbo quick and easily upgradable?

yes... its both quick and upgradable... i'm pretty confident that the 2.7t is the most mod-able engine in the A6 lineup


----------



## purduevr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: looking at the A6 as my next car (purduevr6)*

Thanks for all the useful info, I have tried ( and to no avail) to get more power out of my 2.8 vr6 but with 116,000 on the clock I think her time is running out. Here is a link to a local Audi I am planning to go look at this week. It's a bi-turbo and also a stick....... What do you think? http://autotrader.com/fyc/vdp....t=112


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: looking at the A6 as my next car (purduevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purduevr6* »_Thanks for all the useful info, I have tried ( and to no avail) to get more power out of my 2.8 vr6 but with 116,000 on the clock I think her time is running out. Here is a link to a local Audi I am planning to go look at this week. It's a bi-turbo and also a stick....... What do you think? 

$13k for a 2000 A6 2.7T with only 77k miles?
price sounds waaaay low; what's wrong with it?
[but it's the right color







]


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: looking at the A6 as my next car (silver30v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver30v* »_
$13k for a 2000 A6 2.7T with only 77k miles?


yeah.. MSRP for that car is like $20k.... sounds werid. great deal if its legit tho, have it checked out by a dealer if at all possible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## purduevr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: looking at the A6 as my next car (purduevr6)*

I called on the 2.7 yesterday to make sure it was still there, it was. Waiting to be picked up by a guy who bought it saturday. He told me they also have a 4.2 2001 in stock for $18,500. It has 56k on it and the tiptronic auto trans. It just came in (or so he says) so he didn't know the details. Are the 4.2 gas guzzlers? I still think I want a turbo, I'm patient and will hold out for the right car.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

2.7t and 4.2 have _about_ the same miliage... 4.2 is a bit worse but not by much


----------



## purduevr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (allroad_audisport)*

Found a S4 with 46,000 on it 5 hours away for $16,700 obo. How do I go about posting pics of it? he just sent me some.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (purduevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purduevr6* »_Found a S4 with 46,000 on it 5 hours away for $16,700 obo.

what.. ?! what year/transmission??

_Quote, originally posted by *purduevr6* »_How do I go about posting pics of it? 

pictures must be hosted online... fourtitude doesnt support picture hosting themselves... post them to a picture site (i use http://www.fotki.com) then hit the "picture" icon and insert the address in between the "


----------



## purduevr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (allroad_audisport)*

Its silver with a manual tranny.... now if I can just sell my F'n passat . I am in the midst of writing a paper for class today. I'll post up pictures this evening. He sent me about 8 photos today, I have to admit I'm excited. All maintenance is done and he put on 4 new Potenza tires in November so they should last.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

thats an awesome price... make sure these no catch.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## purduevr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (allroad_audisport)*

http://public.fotki.com/cwpurdue/possible_car/

Thoughts? Opinions? 


_Modified by purduevr6 at 8:05 PM 3-28-2005_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

looks nice and clean.. $16000 is a great price for that car.. i'd get a carfax or something to make sure the miles are legit or whatever (as i would do with any used car).. has it been in an accident or anything?


----------



## VW_GB (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: (allroad_audisport)*

Good engine, I prefer the 1.8T we get in the UK.
Was cheaper to buy, but with less than £1000 worth of performance enchancements the car could easily kick out more than 200hp and with some extra parts easily kick out 300, some cases there are cars with nearly 400hp, buts thats risky!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

1.8t over a 2.7t? are you serious? 
thats pretty much the same thing as saying ... B5-A4 1.8t over B5-S4








with $1000 in parts for the 2.7t it'll push over 350hp


----------



## purduevr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (allroad_audisport)*

mmm speed and power. Insurance just quoted me $654 every 6 months for it..... Now i just need a loan and a home for my passat (once I replace the water pump)


----------



## purduevr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (purduevr6)*

The above S4 is still for sale but I need to unload my passat. Is $3500 a fair price for a 96 Vr6 with 116,000 miles, new tires, new water pump, and all the stuff listed in my sig? I just don't want it to sit in the paper for weeks.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

post in the passat forum... you'll have better luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## purduevr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: looking at the A6 as my next car (purduevr6)*

well I am still juggling the a6 vs. s4 decision I stumbled upon this beauty of an A6.... I will be calling the owner today to get specs.
http://autotrader.com/fyc/vdp....dptop


----------

